# Wie macht man einen Stammbaum am PC?



## edoa (1. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab mal wieder ne Frage...  
Auf nächsten Donnerstag müsste ich einen Stammbaum der Familie haben, die Infos hab ich schon, nur wie mach ich das jetzt am besten? Gibts da Programme dazu, oder kann ich das irgendwie mit ner Funktion des Office machen?
Wäre schön wenn das jemand wüsste...
Danke für jede Hilfe!
Ah ja, wenn ihr gerade ein Beispiel zur Hand habt wäre es schön wenn ihr das verlinken könntet  

MfG


----------



## AgeLer (1. April 2007)

Damit gehts  :

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_16394063.html


----------



## Teslatier (1. April 2007)

edoa am 01.04.2007 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen, ich hab mal wieder ne Frage...
> Auf nächsten Donnerstag müsste ich einen Stammbaum der Familie haben, die Infos hab ich schon, nur wie mach ich das jetzt am besten? Gibts da Programme dazu, oder kann ich das irgendwie mit ner Funktion des Office machen?
> Wäre schön wenn das jemand wüsste...
> Danke für jede Hilfe!
> ...


Es gibt richtige Programme dafür. Mein Vater hat glaub ich ein paar. Frag mich aber nicht wie die heißen. Freeware gibts davon denke ich nicht.

edit: Oh, ok es gibt doch Freeware.


----------



## edoa (1. April 2007)

AgeLer am 01.04.2007 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit gehts  :
> 
> http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_16394063.html


Ahh, das ist super. Danke viel mals für eure Mühe!

MfG


----------



## Zugluft (1. April 2007)

Ansonsten eignet sich auch sicherlich Microsoft Visio gut dazu.


----------



## edoa (1. April 2007)

Zugluft am 01.04.2007 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten eignet sich auch sicherlich Microsoft Visio gut dazu.


Ja, anscheinend hat ein kollege auch mi dem gearbeitet, habs jetzt aber mit dme Ahnebaltt gemacht, war ja richtig einfach  Danke!

bb


----------

